

GoBigNetwork full of scammers? - prakster
http://www.gobignetwork.com/forums/prescreening-for-go-big-network/109243/thread.aspx?ReturnURL=%2fforums%2fCapital%2f200011%2fcat.aspx%3fpage%3d2%26pagesize%3d10%26sortby%3d8&ReturnText=Return+to+Capital+Topic
We have the terrific PR that GoBigNetwork has gotten in the press and also in this forum, so I decided to check them out and registered, since I am looking for funding, I was about to pay their subscription fee, but decided to check their forum first, and found this thread.  It really concerns me that they are using the entrepreneurs' hard earned money (subscription fee of $39 and up) for creating buzz and not for actively filtering out scammers as mentioned in this post.<p>I would like the GoBigNtwork guys to tkae this opportinity on this forum and answer a fe questions <p>But I am wondering if Since the people at GoBigNetworks are not responding
======
prakster
We all know of the terrific PR that GoBigNetwork has received in the press and
also in this forum, so I decided to register with them, since our team is
about to seek funding,

I was about to pay their subscription fee, but decided to check their user
forum first, and found the thread. It really concerns me that they may by
using the entrepreneurs' hard earned money (subscription fee of $39 and up)
for creating buzz and not for filtering out scammers as mentioned in this
post.

I would like the GoBigNetwork guys to take this opportunity on this forum and
answer a few questions about their service WITHOUT A LAYER OF BS:

1\. What was the total number of Internet/Web deals funded in Nov 2007? 2\.
What was the total number of dollars funded in Nov 2007 for Internet/Web
deals? 3\. What was the mean funding cycle time for Internet/Web deals closed
in Nov 2007? 4\. Why won't you take the recommendations of your user as
detailed so elegantly in the thread?

Feel free to add more questions.

~~~
imsteve
Elegantly detailed? How about not very elegant and short on critical details.

How exactly can investors be screened? How can they make a feedback system
that can't be gamed considering that the transactions don't go through their
site as with, for example, ebay?

And if you think a telephone interview or basic checks will stop scammers then
I have a nice gentleman from Nigeria who would like to speak with you.

If someone wants to post some actually thought through ideas instead of
complaining about a subscription fee that didn't pan out then we're all
listening.

It's like finding women to date through the internet. Some of them might turn
out to be obese 50 year old men, but lots of people still get use out of such
services.

~~~
davidw
Sounds like a problem of information asymmetry:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetrical_information>

------
tx
We decided against dealing with those companies. Just the fact that they are
charging startups, not investors, is a good indicator.

Why would you charge customers who _need money_ as opposed to those who want
to _invest_? Pbobaly because all your customers are of the first type.

~~~
rms
I emailed transburgh a while ago and said I would like to try GoBig's service
for free and write about it on news.yc. His response was that they didn't
think it was a good idea because whether or not I raised money had little to
do with them and everything to do with my company.

